# wiki about sailing destinations



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I discovered bluemapia.com that is a sort of wiki about sailing destinations. It has a lot of great content and I uploaded my photos of the last cruise (Elba June 2008) that you can also view with Google Earth. I'm looking for information about Giglio, another island in the Tyrrenian Sea, where I would like to go this summer.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*No luck with the address*

This sounds like a really good idea but the url did not work for me.


----------

